# Barkley: One Year Ago Today



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dearest sweet Barkley, exactly one year ago you earned your angel wings and flew to the other shore, free of the deadly hemangiosarcoma that ravaged your body but did not stand a chance in harming your gentle, loving and sweet precious soul. We miss you and think of you every single day, but we take comfort knowing you are spending your days in the arms of God and with your good friend and sibling, Beau. Your presence is everywhere in our memories of the special times and the six plus wonderful years we shared together. Thank you for giving us so many cherished recollections of you to treasure. 

You are and remain forever in our hearts. We will commemorate this sad day in quiet reflection of your courageous last few months as you fought the cancer every step of the way and never let us forget you were happiest just being with us and living life as normally as possible.

With love forever, your Forever and Always Family 

P.S. Keep tossing those gently used tennis balls from Heaven for Toby. Every time he finds one on our walks, I know you are watching over us and I can almost hear your tail thumping in delight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of thoughts of you and your sweet Barkley today. I feel very blessed to have met and loved on him. Such a special special boy.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Think of you on this anniversary, they are so hard. Barkley seemed like a wonderful boy. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Barkley.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How wonderfully written. May the love you have for your dear boy shine on forever as his does for you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking of you and Barkley today. I hope he keeps sending Toby his tennis balls.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

That was so beautiful. Hugs to you on this sad anniversary. 

Be sure Barkley is sitting with Beau at his side watching over his people. 

Hugs to you. 


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you ,today, i know it is a tough one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That was so very beautiful Anne. Hugs and love from Nebraska.
These days are so hard, but we miss and love them every day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to your beloved Barkley. Hugs to you on this anniversary. 

Donna


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Such a wonderful memory of a very special boy. Anniversaries are so hard but the wonderful memories we have bring a smile. Thinking of you today. Hugs


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely touching tribute to your boy, 

Run free, and sleep softly Barkley


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe it's been a year already. Sending lots of hugs and good thoughts your way today; I'm sure Barkley is, too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thinking of you and Barkley. Can't believe it's been a year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread today. We spent the day thinking of Barkley but focused on Toby. We got some discouraging news from our vet on Toby's cobalamin deficiency and must develop a new attack plan. It's thundering now (even though the sun is shining), something Barkley always feared, but Toby is sound asleep with me on the sofa totally oblivious to the noise. Somehow I think the thunder is a sign from Barkley telling me he's no longer afraid of it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you today. That was a wonderful tribute. XXOO


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to Barkley. Be sure to give Toby an extra hug from Barkley. I am so sorry to read about the news on Toby....keep us posted on the new plan of attack.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute. I think you are right about the thunder. Sending hugs to you and Toby. 

Barkley you are greatly missed and loved so much.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to Barkley!! Sorry about the news for Toby.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am just seeing this thread now. Beautiful tribute to a well loved doggie named Barkley. Sending you strength and healing thoughts to Toby too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you today on this hard anniversary.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending you healing thoughts and prayers on this difficult anniversary.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought of you Saturday. I remember the first big storm after Copper died I was thinking how glad I am that there are no storms at rainbow bridge.

Give your Toby a big hug and kiss from me. I hope you keep getting those tennis balls and manage to keep Toby away from the lovely roadkill.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry i missed this about sweet Barkley i felt i knew him play hard at the bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful Barkley.
Sorry I missed your post until just now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this until today. Such a beautiful tribute to your very special boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

Barkley-you were so loved and will be remembered by so many!

Please play with my Snobear and Smooch!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry I'm a few days late in seeing this post. Barkley was obviously dearly loved and is so dearly missed.


----------

